# Gurkha Pre-Embargo 1940 & 1950 Cuban Cigars



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone knows of the legitamacy of this type of breed? I had purchased a 1940 Gurkha Pre-Embargo Cuban that was devine! However, I would like to pick up a few 1950's. Before I do that I would like to hear from some experienced Epicureans.

Also, Does anyone know of a legitimate, honest, & fairly priced web site for the acquisition of some Havana puros? Of course this site needs to be able to deliver ring bands & boxes to the "...land of the free and the brave..."

Truely Appreciated

Maxx
;-)


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

1) I cant comment on the Gurkha due to never trying one.


2) Check the Cigar Specials & Retailer Report page.


----------



## CCSmith (May 10, 2002)

The fact that you've never tried one tells us a lot, poker


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I have mixed emotions about this stick. A retailer shared with me the story that a couple of bales of pre embargo tobacco was found in an abandoned warehouse so they decided to make it into cigars. I know that it is a challenge for most of us to maintain temperature and humidity just so in our humidors, and I find it hard to believe that a bale of tobacco sat around for just about fifty years now unattended and is still in perfect condition.

I bought the stick anyhow and I like you really enjoyed it! Were it not for the $35 dollar price tag, I might have even gotten a few more. In my book, three of those sticks don't measure up to a box of RA Small Clubs or Monte 5's.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Jan-22-03 AT 02:20 PM (CDT)]Kind of like the story about the Pinar cigars ;-)

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/Aficionado/WhatsNew/Archives/19990913.wkwrap.wna

Posted: September 13, 7 p.m. e.s.t. 
I'm so tired of hearing about "pre-embargo this" and "pre-Castro that," especially when it comes to those mythical "lost bales" of 40-year-old Cuban tobacco.

Let's set the record straight. There's only one way to taste pre-embargo Cuban tobacco, and that's to buy a box of pre-embargo cigars at auction in Geneva or London, or a single stick at one of the few shops or lounges (in Europe or even in the United States) that still have some left. Either way, you're looking at about $100 to $200 a cigar.

Anyone claiming that their freshly rolled smokes have a leaf or two of ancient Cuban tobacco--kept in secret storage for almost four decades, awaiting some (impossible to forecast) spike in demand for premium cigars--is playing you.

Yes, a number of reputable non-Cuban cigar manufacturers (notably Villazon) purchased as much Cuban tobacco as they could in the late '50s and early '60s after it became clear that there would probably be an embargo. And yes, over the next decade or so, they used that tobacco to make "clear" Havanas (made in the United States with 100 percent Cuban tobacco) and blends of Cuban and non-Cuban tobaccos. But that tobacco was gone by the early '70s at the latest.

So where is all this pre-embargo leaf coming from? The answer is simple: it exists only in the imaginations of unscrupulous marketeers and their gullible prey. Consumers long ago learned to ignore hype touting "Cuban seed" as any real guarantee of quality, or even of a particular flavor. So why buy the myth of long undiscovered tobacco?

In part, it's the "I want what you can't get" impulse. Be it a watch, a car, a wine or a cigar, we reward the rare and exotic--especially the old, rare and exotic. And if it's expensive, too, then so much the better.

The vintage-tobacco con has flourished in a climate defined by the same mix of demand and lack of accountability that fueled the massive influx of counterfeit Cuban cigars from 1996 to 1998. The consumer so desperately wants to believe he's scored the real thing that he's willing to overlook evidence to the contrary. From this mindset, it's only a short step to buying into the romantic notion of "lost bales" of vintage tobacco, recently discovered in some warehouse, perfectly preserved and ready for rolling.

Nonetheless, there ain't no brigadoon smokes, just brigadoon dreams. If you want a taste of pre-embargo Cuba, buy a pre-embargo cigar. Otherwise it'll be you, not the cigar, who gets burned.


----------



## JKeats (Dec 11, 1997)

nice post! thanks for pasting the article poker!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

These cigars can not be all hype! see sites below.

From www.coronacigar.com about the 1940 type

Gurkha made a purchase of this verifiable, legal tobacco from Christy’s auction. Pre-embargo Gurkha cigars are made with vintage 1940 Cuban tobacco filler and wrapped with a beautiful, dark and oily Connecticut wrapper. The cigars are rolled in the Dominican Republic at the Gurkha factory. I have one word for these super tasty cigars . . . AWESOME! This cigar is our most popular super premium cigar in our retail store. This stick oozes flavor and calls out "Smoke me". 

http://www.coronacigar.com/store/products.asp?ID=458&Display_Type=detail


From www.cigarsintl.com about the 1950's type

The vintage 1950 Cuban fillers are draped in a dark, rich Connecticut broadleaf wrapper. This is perhaps the most rare and expensive cigar you’ll find. Full-bodied, with a robust and spicy character - and gorgeous packaging, each cigar has a traditional shaggy foot

http://www.cigarsintl.com/store/cs.asp?k=CS-G3&f=0


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Tried the Gurkhas, hated them.}>


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

This could be very true maxx. I just remember seeing the article and cannot actually make a personal opinion due to never trying one. I have however tried the Pinar "supposed to be" pre embargo cigar...

...just once. That was enough ;-)


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

"This is perhaps the most rare and expensive cigar you’ll find."

I find this sentence to be quite humorous, when speaking about a currently being produced cigar.  I wish it was the case, as I would probably have a lot more money in my bank account right now.  LMAO!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm not to sure about Pinar. However, I figured Gurkha was a reputable producer. Gurkha makes a very good dominican torpedo.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

oh well to each his own. However, Gurkha makes an excellent dominican master select torpedo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

*An interesting breed...Gurkha 1940 & 1950 Pre-Embargo Cigars*

Oh no doubt! I completely agree that this cigar is not very rare. That is the same reason why I questioned the truth behind the cigar. That statement was quoted from a vendors web site. They just hyped it too much.

However, Gurkha has made an official statement. Gurkha purchased boxes of these 1940 and 1950 cigars at auction from Christies in newyork. The wrappers were too damaged to sell the cigar as is, but the filler and binders happened to be in great shape. So, they gutted, rejuvinated, and shipped them to D.R. to be wrapped, rolled, and re-aged.

So, they did not come from some bail of old crusty filler just laying around in a barn under poor conditiones.

Its just an interesting breed.

Maxx


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: An interesting breed...Gurkha 1940 & 1950 Pre-Embargo Ci*

"...Gurkha purchased boxes of these 1940 and 1950 cigars at auction from Christies in newyork. The wrappers were too damaged to sell the cigar as is, but the filler and binders happened to be in great shape. So, they gutted, rejuvenated, and shipped them to D.R. to be wrapped, rolled, and re-aged..."

Very interesting. I have no expertise in Gurkhas, I smoked one that was gifted to me some months back - courtesy of Tharos. What I remember from the experience... well not much. It was a decent cigar on the mild side, but I could not detect ANY of those distinct Cuban aromas pre-light or afterwards,,

Let's assume all that's said about the authenticity of their binder and wrapper is true, it still does not mean the tobacco survived the ravages of time. Actually it's kind of obvious: "wrappers too damaged" in a 60 yr old cigar is a tell tell sign of poor storage, and at that even the best of cigars would not last even 10 yrs let alone 60! For example, Christie's always notes the condition and any sign of shrinkage or spots on the wrappers in their pre-sale catalogue, and the older cigars with trouble wrappers or even partial boxes (that also indicates less than ideal storage conditions) - would result in substantially lower prices - unless there are suckers present in the auction! }>

IMO any pre-embargo worth spending your time on, are the ones stored in perfect condition since day 1,, and any flavours these Gurkhas have, are probably due to their "new" mix,, so go figure paying whatever for some real nice domestic mix,,

just my .02


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

*RE: An interesting breed...Gurkha 1940 & 1950 Pre-Embargo Ci*

"...even the best of cigars would not last even 10 yrs let alone 60!..."

I would expect this type of comment to be made from a person who is not astute enough to do any research!

Please click on link below

Jose Suarez Murias,Casinos Finos - 4 3/4 length, 42 ring gauge - pre embargo from the 1930s - part box of 30 cigars, Jose Suarez Murias, Regalia Britanica Chica ...

http://www.cgarsltd.co.uk/preembargo.htm

PS.
Club Stoogie sponsored vendor!

or a little something from cigar afficianado..

..."Christie's Brian Ebbesen described the results as "small interest," which he attributed to the very large sale that Christie's had three weeks earlier. At the latest auction, there were "some very good prices for buyers," said Ebbesen. "Even vintage cigars with decent age (10 years) made retail Havanas look expensive."

con't...

..."A box of 25 Belinda Fancy Tales of Smoke rolled in the 1940s, packed in cellophane and in a sealed box, sold for £1,300 ($2,015). The 6 1/2 by 40 ring cigars had a pre-sale estimate of £1,000 to £1,500."

(decent age meaning, 10 years is not that old). click on link below.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/Aficionado/news/christie_s.html

By the way, Christies admitted to this oversale or did you not read the articles or links that I posted through out this e mail.

The wrapper barely provides 10% of ANY cigars flavor, but you knew that, I guess.

Lastly, next time you make a silly statement on this MINOR subject. please dont hesitate to click on this link before you comment.

http://msxml.excite.com/_1_2T8OT9S04TVS8ZT__info.xcite/dog/results?otmpl=dog/webresults.htm&qkw=pre+embargo+cigars&qcat=web&qk=20&top=1&start=&ver=3064

With warmest regards,
;-)

You make no cents!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

*RE: An interesting breed...Gurkha 1940 & 1950 Pre-Embargo Ci*

What ESP was referring to with his comment of:
""...even the best of cigars would not last even 10 yrs let alone 60!..."
was that if they not kept in conditions applicable to proper tobacco storage.

PS: ESP attends the Christies auctions & is one of the very knowledgeable people around on this board when it comes to Havanas.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

*RE: An interesting breed...Gurkha 1940 & 1950 Pre-Embargo Ci*

Admittedly, I misinterepreted his post. 
Understood and aggreed when it comes to the proper storage of cohiba.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Sure am glad that is settled. Maxx, poker or ESP would only speak the truth on this subject.

Here is a pic. of a box (I think from the late 60's early 70's) the "blend" is from "vintage 1959 cuban tobacco" Back then, it may have been a $.25 cigar. Now with inflation, maybe....$.75.

OPT


----------

